# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  نتائج البنات andالبنين

## بيسان

قريباً إن شاء الله 

تصدر نتائج الثانوية العامة

للبنين والبنات
هناااااااا


للمتابعة يجب تحديث الصفحة

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## بنت النور

مشكورة اخت بيسان عالمجهود الطيب ولاحرمنا الله من مواضيعك المميزة والمفيدة

تحياتي لك

----------


## بيسان

العفو ا خيه

وبالتوفيق :)

----------


## سر الوجود

يسلموووووووا بيسان عالمجهود الطيب

ولاحرمنا الله من مواضيعك

تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمش

وبالتوفيق :)

----------


## العاشــق

كيف تتم عملية التحديث كلما اردة الدخول لا يوجد رابط الدخول

----------


## بيسان

اهلابك اخ العاشق

من القائمه عرض***تحديث

----------


## المستجير

الاخت بيسان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيك العافيه وجزاكى الجنه على جهودك الطيبه

----------


## العاشــق

مشكورة أخت بيسان 
على التفاعل مع الأعضاء والمنتدى 
واستمرار الردود المفيدة 

الله يخليكِ ذخر للمنتدى ولنا جميعاً

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## بيسان

مشكوورين على مروركم الحلو

وردودكم

قد انرتم صفحتي

والله يعطيكم العاافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## amtrix

يسلمووووووووووووووو على المجهود الرئع وارجوا معرفه الرابط الى فيه اسماء البنات الى في الثناويات للمركاله الاوالى والثانيه وشكراً على المجواد

----------


## khaled2007

يسلمو باقي الى الحين ما طلعت النتائج

----------


## RaaKaaN

النتـــــــــآئــج هنأأ


http://213.184.191.136/src_res/Default.aspx

----------


## RaaKaaN

الرياض وجدة والدمـآم 

والله اعلـم بس وصنلني خبرر 


الساعه 5ونص او 6 الصبح تطلع النتيجــه

وبالتوفييييييييييييق للجميع

وهذا الرابط

http://213.184.191.136/src_res/Default.aspx

----------


## khaled2007

اغلب نتائج البنات طلعت ما عدا الرياض والدمام لم تضاف على رسيفر الوزارة الى الان و حتكون النتائج الساعة التاسعة صباحا

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام ..

أنا عرفت نتيجتي الساعة 2.30 الصباح يوم  الاربعاء .. 

من موقع الوزارة والجوال .. 

وتهاني لجميع الناجحين .. 

والسلام.. 

أختك..

شجووونـ آلـ البيتـ (ع)

----------

